# Seafarer 29 CB sailboat swing keel



## stevex440s

Here is my 1974 Seafarer 29 sailboat CB (swing keel)


----------



## Ajax_MD

Hey, I think I stole your sail for my Coronado!


----------



## stevex440s

*Might Be*

I bought the boat in Norfolk Va in Sept 2008. The boat was being parted out! It looked like this in 2008 at a price of $250. No mast or swing keel









2010 I bought a mast (28'7") and sails for $500


----------



## joeybkcmo

nice recovery


----------



## stevex440s

*Seafarer 29 sailboat trailer*

This is the 2010 pic with a 20' bed skidsteer trailer


----------



## maa1994

Steve! Bravo! I am off to survey and maybe purchase a 74 Seafarer 29' tomorrow. Hope mine looks as good as your soon! Any luck on finding an original owners manual!
Talk at ya soon! 
Mando


----------



## stevex440s

BubbleheadMd said:


> Hey, I think I stole your sail for my Coronado!


Yes! I think it is! My boat was being parted out in Norfolk VA.


----------



## 71Seafer34

Hey, how's it going? I am not sure if you still own the Seafarer sailboat you have on this site but I wanted to ask you if you ever removed your centerboard during the work you performed? I just bought my 34 and am trying to get mine off, its totally rotted into the truck and its a nightmare. Does not look to me that it was ever removable which blows my mind. Any help on htis would be huge, thanks in advance!


----------



## gestch01

I have a 34 with a removed centerboard but I did not do the work on it, nor do I know enough to give specific details on how it was done however I do know the boat was hauled out, centerboard removed and then glassed in. I wish I still had it.


----------



## 71Seafer34

After a few days hard work I've gotten everything removed and have discovered my issue was that the remnants of the board on my vessel were custom made and pinned in place some time ago. I reversed their procedure and removed my pin. Not fun! I have anther post on this with pictures, if anyone has questions concerning out boats construction. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Woodfinatic

i have a 74 seafarer 29cb also..i have a story of it too..i got it for free...heres what it looked like when i got its ownership transfered:


----------



## Kostis

well..... how does it look now?


----------

